# Trimming new Pickguard



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Any tips on removing some material from my new pickguard? I need to lengthen the neck pocket about 1/4" so it will fit on my Schecter strat. Any help would be appreciated, I don't want to crack it.  It's getting a white pearl guard and some Custom Shop '54 white pups.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

A dremel (or other moto tool) with a medium rough burr can work really well, IF you dont let the plastic melt and build up on the cutter/burr and you mark it out well, and work to he line.

I also find the pg material easy to file with a medium cut file. May be safer if you are not used to using a free hand moto tool.

AJC


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks! I'm pretty good with tools but if a good file will work I'll probably just do that. I don't have a lot to remove anyway.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

The material is pretty soft. FIles well, and if you try and use too fine a burr it will clog immediately and make a mess so a file is the easy way (although maybe take you 5 or 10 more minutes).

The plastic (that most PG's are made from) is soft and wont chip - however if you have a bakelite or otherharder material PG you may want to file only downward from the face and use a piece of wood as a backer to prevent chipping.


----------



## bassman blue (Feb 24, 2006)

obviously a router with a laminate bit works great although you would need to make a simple template. otherwise, the dremel idea or file idea works too. tape off the area that you do not want to remove and file or dremel to the tape. it is a pretty easy procedure. good luck.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Dave,

I use a router & laminate bit. I make a guide from scrap wood and then adhere it to the pickguard with double faced tape. Haven't screwed any up yet. I'd be happy to do it for you. Probably take all of five minutes.


----------

